# Mavericks @ Bucks 11/29



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd won't be starting tonight.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Redd won't be starting tonight.


i see that? any word why he isn't starting? Will he play?

Mo Williams is in his place


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bigdbucks said:


> i see that? any word why he isn't starting? Will he play?
> 
> Mo Williams is in his place


 I think it's a leg injury of some sort


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Devin Harris homecoming, Van Horn getting booed. Nowitzki drafted by the bucks. lots of connections

23-19 Mavs


----------



## MileHighBucksFan (Nov 26, 2005)

Decent first half. I thought they might get buried right away. Finally Simmons is having a good game. What happenned to Redd?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Terry is just burning it up....


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Redd aint playing, but we still have a close game: 91-87 Dallas in the fourth quarter. 

Wow, Dirk is a whopping 2-12 from the field.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

98-95, dallas with just under 3 minutes to play...


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogut is playin well....a double double


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

exciting game!. Bucks can re-take the lead with Magloire's FT's here


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This win would be huge without Redd. 98 tied


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bobby!!! on a double team too.....


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bobby Scores!!! good game! he is alive!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wheee! Bucks up 100-98 with 33.2 to go. Le's win this!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jason Terry again! 100 all.. he is clutch you have to admit


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

That happened way too quickly. Oh well, let's score again...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Williams misses the jumper. 6 secs left Mavs ball.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Now we gotta play solid D for six seconds and home for OT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they'll probably shoot a buzzer beater...If there were seconds on the clock after they make it, Redd would be really nice to have.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Terry shot bounces out!!!!!! oooh close


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Terry missed a 15 footer, we have overtime!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice tip by Bogut


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Terry for three MISS. Bogut with another board....Bogut posting Dirk gets fouled by Marquis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Williams buzzer beater. MISS. 

Dirk three MISS. airball. Simmons drives get fouled. misses the FT. makes the second.

105-100


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Devin drives and had a nice layup.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Bucks are leading this OT period, 5-2. Good job.

I see Dirk is now 3-19.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Simmons with the jumper! Dirk answers right back. 107-104.
Simmons rolled out of bounds before he called timeout... BS. he called TO. before! Bucks ball.

Devin fakes and drives. layup good. 107-106


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Diop with a block on Magloire...yikes. That's some good D. jumpball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dallas wins the jumpball.

Dirk fadeaway. good 108-107. foul on Daniels. he's gone with 6


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

UP by 1 with 1:12 to go. Let's win this for Redd, and Bucks fans everywhere.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Sure, now Dirk start making shots. I should have kept my mouth shut...

That was number six on Daniels - he's gone.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy crap! A three pointer by TJ!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tj Three!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Devin to Dirk outside. fadeaway. MISS. Diop gets called for the loose ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bogut with the clutch FT's


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

A miss by Dirk and a board by Magloire.

Bogut fouled and goes to the line for two.

Makes the first one... and the second one.

Bucks up by *4*, Dallas timeout with 20.9 seconds to go. One more defensive stop, please.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Terry in the backcourt. to Darrell out to Terry. Terry for three. Good. wow...that's some serious clutch shooting


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wouldn't you know it, a three by Terry. Up by one with possession and 5.2 seconds. WE gotta make our free throws here if we get fouled.

Holy cow, Terry has 37 points!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5.1 secs left. who will they foul? 112-111 Bucks


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TJ ford gets fouled


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

C'mon TJ, knock'em both down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WOW what a clutch block by Bogut. HUGE!!!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, whatta win! Who did Bogut block?


----------



## MileHighBucksFan (Nov 26, 2005)

Great win without Redd! This was the best game of the year for TJ, Simmons, and Bogut. If only TJ could shoot like this every night....

Awesome block by Bogut at the buzzer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Wow, whatta win! Who did Bogut block?


 blocked Terry.


----------

